# africa trip help......or tips



## boyles77 (Aug 3, 2007)

So myself and 4 other guys are going on a trip to Africa. we will be going with African arrow safaris. Harry is the owners name and it seems that we are going to have a blast! I do have some questions for some of the guys that have been before and know the stuff that we may overlook. We are thinking about flying through either delta or Qatar airways. Here are some of the questions I have.

which airline is going to be the best to use? 

is the flight there more important to be quicker or the return?

is there a better time to book a flight?

Keep in mind we do have a budget and we are trying to stay as close to it as possible. But realistically there wont be many times we get to make a trip to Africa, that being said, we can stretch if to make our trip that much more enjoyable.

Any other pointers or anything would be appreciated.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would be happy to help with any questions


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Flight is going to suck either way lol, get at least comfort plus seats. Don't get seats in the middle of a row. And I'm not saying this is a good idea but I was able to sleep 9 hrs on the plane by staying up 24 hrs and having a few drinks on plane and dinner then I passed out for 9 hrs.

Other advice bring extra extra extra arrows and money cause it's hard to pass up on a few animals that just are asking to get shot lol like babbons were my weak link. Shot 6 of them. They were like a coyote but alot scarier then a yote.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Where are you flying from? Delta out of Atlanta or South African Airways out of DC ..... direct to Joburg 14 hours but over as quick as possible..... plus those airlines are easy to work with when traveling with firearms


----------

